# Marielyst und angeln ;(



## MarDieN (20. Februar 2009)

Moin 

wir sind hier in Maielyst in Dänemark im Urlaub und wollten die Gelegeheit zum Angeln nutzen,  nur leider haben wir hier keinen Plan wo und wie wir hier angeln sollen ..... blinkern ? Wattwurm oder was auch immer ich wäre über jede Info über eine Angelstelle und eine Angelart hier in der nähe zufrieden .....

mfg mardien


----------



## Mafgo (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Marielyst und angeln ;(*

Moin

Vieleicht sollte man sich im Vorfeld des Urlaubs schon mal um Infos bemühen.
Ich selber war schon öfters in Marielyst und die Infos die ich Dir geben kann findest Du über die Funktion Suchen.
Noch mehr Infos über Google.

Gruß Mafgo


----------



## MarDieN (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Marielyst und angeln ;(*

Moin 

tolle Antwort meinst Du nicht das ich google und suchfunktion schon genutzt habe ?

wenn ich da etwas brauchbares gefunden hätte hätte ich wohl keine Anfrage gestellt ......

ich wollte eben mal wissen ob einer zu dieser jahreszeit hier in der umgebung erfahrungen hat 

mfg mardien


----------



## Mafgo (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Marielyst und angeln ;(*

Ja was erwartest Du denn bei Deine so allgemeinen Fragestellung.
Du suchst irgendeine Angelstelle und irgendeine Angelart und dazu habe ich Tips gefunden.
Wenn das für Dich nicht brauchbar ist dann schreibe doch genau was Du willst und dann bekommst Du vieleicht auch brauchbare Infos.

Vieleicht hilft Dir das ja etwas
http://www.meeresangeln-in-daenemark.de/inseln/falster.html

Gruß Mafgo


----------



## wasser-ralf (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Marielyst und angeln ;(*

@Mafgo - sei doch nicht so unhöflich#d. MarDien wollte doch nur ein paar Vorort-Erfahrungen von Leuten, die schon mal in der Gegend waren. Kann ich gut verstehen, denn es ist immer hilfreich, wenn man schon mal ein paar sinnvolle Tipps hat und sich nicht erst mühsam einfuchsen muß.  

@ MarDien - ich kann Dir nur Tipps aus länger vergangener Zeit geben, da ich zwar sehr regelmäßig in Dänemark bin, aber schon länger nicht mehr in Marilyst war - und das hat auch seinen Grund. Falster halte ich nicht für ein ganz so ideales Angelrevier, da gibt es bessere in DK.
Beschwerlich war schon die Köderbeschaffung fürs Brandungsangeln - Wattwürmer bekam ich nur nach langem suchen erst in Nyköbing, aber vielleicht ist das jetzt anders.
Inzwischen suche ich mir die Watti's selbst auf den Sandbänken und davon hat man in Marilyst sicher genug, schöner familienfreundlicher Strand, recht gut zum Plattfischangel geeignet. Für Bootsausfahrten sind wir immer nach Nakskov an den Langelandbelt gefahren.
An sonsten ist noch der Hafen von Gedser, speziell die Molen, zum angeln zu empfehlen. Weiß aber nicht, ob man die noch zum angeln betreten darf.
Auf Mefos kann man es in der Gegend sicher auch probieren. Aber da müsstest Du Dir die Hotspots vor Ort erfragen, habe da keine Tipps.
So, ich hoffe, das reicht Dir fürs erste.

Gruß - wasser-ralf


----------



## Mafgo (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Marielyst und angeln ;(*

@ Moin Wasser-Ralf

Das hat nichts mit Unhöflichkeit zu tun denn so pauschale Frage werden in der Regel immer mit dem Hinweis auf die Suche und Google beantwortet da #c#c#c 
Hier im Board wurde schon öfters das Thema Frage-Antwort durchgekaut und dabei kam immer raus das wer in seine Frage genau beschreibt was für Infos er haben möchte diese auch bekommt. 
Aber belassen wir es dabei vieleicht schreibt ja MarDinN noch was er genau wissen will.

Schönen Sonntag wünscht Mafgo


----------



## wasser-ralf (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Marielyst und angeln ;(*

Ja Mafgo, 
das ist wohl richtig. Konkrete Fragestellung ermöglicht konkrete Antworten.

LG wasser-ralf


----------



## mathei (18. August 2011)

*AW: Marielyst und angeln ;(*

hahre mitte oktober nach marielyst. was könnte gehen zur der zeit von land aus ? einer erfahrung für die jahreszeit ?


----------

